# Pro-Tuner bounce



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

without seeing it in action I'll stab in the dark and say.. if your using a D-Loop check that your arrrows are not graabbingg in the D-Loop and pulling the arrow UP as you draw back . i know this might sound simple but i have seen it done when the space is to small for certain arrows.

just a thought that might help.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

A couple things for you to check here. make sure that your hands are very soft and relaxed when you draw the bow. If your bow hand is tense (hard) then you create lateral side to side torque. Watch the stabilizer for this. next make sure that the D-loop is not pinching your nock upon full draw. One way to check this is to take the point out of your arrow and draw it back, if it rises offt he blade it is probably pinching a bit. Also try and see if going to a smaller serving creates less bounce for you as well. Ken


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

you may also try going to a steeper blade angle, 2613 has got to be at the upper end of what a launcher blade can handle. I have made blades from feeler guages...wider gap.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I had this problem also when I switched to pro tuners. Found out I was pinching my nocks in the D-loop. I now tie a nock set below the nock, and put my d-loop below the nock set and top of nock. It is supposed to add downward pressure on the arrow, which keeps it on the rest. There is a website of the different types of nock sets you can tie on, and what benefits each one is for, but I can't remember the website. Someone else looking through here may have it. I believe there are also some threads related to this. Search through some threads for it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Check this out


http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


----------



## Mulligan (Apr 4, 2006)

Great information, thanks! Sounds like D-loop pinch is the likely culprit. Am going to give it a try.

Double knot or single?

Mull


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I've shot both and both perfom well.. It just depends on your anchor which one will work best. Give both setups a try and let the groups tell you which one you need


----------



## Mulligan (Apr 4, 2006)

Welp, I tried nocks inside my loop, better but still a tad bouncy. I got out an old set of feeler guages and made a stiffer backer-plate. Still a tad bouncy but moving in the right direction. It became pretty obvious that when I first start to pull my bow back I get a slight shimmy from my aging shoulders. I backed off the bow 5 lbs. and everything came into place. So nice to not have my arrow bounce off the rest!

Thanks to everyone for their input!

Now...what kind of nock height do you guys use w/your Pro-tuner. I've been told 1/8". Just enough to get the back of the arrow cleared.

Again, thanks!!

Mull


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


Thanks Brad. I got my info from there, but couldn't remember where it was at.


----------

